# Anzil pup



## tcheuki (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi All, I am trying to trace the litter mates of our 11 week old pup Freya. She is an Anzil pup born on 22nd June this year. Her Mum is Rosie and her Dad is Chico. It would be great to find out where her siblings ended up. Thanks. Roz


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi welcome. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Loopylou (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi, 

I've got Harley black boy from Anzil, Rosie is the mum, I've been so busy since I picked him up I've barley had time to catch up on here. How your pup doing?


----------



## Trawetsj (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, so my wee man is Bailey. He was the golden boy of the litter.


----------



## Loopylou (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's Harley


----------



## tcheuki (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for responding so quickly. Where are you both based? We are in Glasgow.
Freya is a delight and settling in well. She has a fantastic nature and we couldn't be any happier with her. I think I have attached a picture. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Trawetsj (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a pic of Bailey. If I have attached right.

Roz, we are just about 30 mins away from Glasgow in west Lothian.


----------



## Trawetsj (Sep 10, 2013)

Not sure why the pic has went upside down


----------



## tcheuki (Sep 10, 2013)

He is gorgeous and very different from the last time I saw him! Are you planning to go to any of the scottish meets? It would be lovely to get the pups together.


----------



## tcheuki (Sep 10, 2013)

I remember Harley from when we picked up Freya. He was full of life and he looks fab. Has he settled in OK as I remember Anthony saying he was a bit of a mummy's boy and he didn't like being away from Rosie.


----------



## Trawetsj (Sep 10, 2013)

tcheuki said:


> He is gorgeous and very different from the last time I saw him! Are you planning to go to any of the scottish meets? It would be lovely to get the pups together.


I am sure we will go, would be great to them together again. Am so glad I went down to see them at six weeks got to see them all. When I picked Bailey up the rest of the litter had gone to there homes so he was on his own.


----------



## Loopylou (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi he's been great, although still a mummy's boy follows me everywhere and just lives under my feet. Anthony said he was a chunk right from the start he was right cause all he wants to do is eat. He's already gown loads.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad you have found siblings, Dudley is an older half brother as Chico was his Dad.


----------



## Rmbaker (Apr 7, 2013)

*Pup from Rosie and Chico's litter*

Hi,
We have Sasha from Rosie and Chico's litter. She was the black girl with a stripe. She's absolutely lovely, very affectionate and easy going. We are so enjoying having her. We live in derbyshire. Good to hear about some of her siblings. I'll try to work out how to post a photo of her. Ruth


----------



## Rmbaker (Apr 7, 2013)

*Photos of Sasha*

Hopefully, this will load. A photo of our gorgeous Sasha (from Anzil's Rosie and Chico litter), she's sitting particularly beautifully because it's dinner time!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Rmbaker said:


> Hopefully, this will load. A photo of our gorgeous Sasha (from Anzil's Rosie and Chico litter), she's sitting particularly beautifully because it's dinner time!


I can tell that beautiful Sasha always sits like such a good girl xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

tcheuki said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly. Where are you both based? We are in Glasgow.
> Freya is a delight and settling in well. She has a fantastic nature and we couldn't be any happier with her. I think I have attached a picture. Fingers crossed.


Freya is adorable, I LOVE her little white muzzle and chest. :love-eyes:


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Rmbaker said:


> Hopefully, this will load. A photo of our gorgeous Sasha (from Anzil's Rosie and Chico litter), she's sitting particularly beautifully because it's dinner time!


Aaahhh, another beautiful young lady (I have a soft spot for a black poo, having one myself I appreciate how beautiful they are.)


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Loopylou said:


> Here's Harley


And Harley is a stunner too!  What a gorgeous litter Rosie and Chicco have produced. :love-eyes:


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Trawetsj said:


> Here's a pic of Bailey. If I have attached right.
> 
> Roz, we are just about 30 mins away from Glasgow in west Lothian.


Bailey is a stunner too! (Had to turn my laptop upside down to get a proper look!) Love his wavy coat...scrummy.


----------



## tcheuki (Sep 10, 2013)

Sasha looks just like ! Glad we have found most of the litter. I think one golden boy was to become a hearing dog so that leaves one other black girl to find.


----------



## tcheuki (Sep 10, 2013)

There is a poo meet on Sunday at Pollock Park in Glasgow. Are you going? It would be good to meet Bailey.


----------



## Loopylou (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering how everybody is getting in with there pups, Harley is doing great although there is no signs of curly fur, he is still gorgeous although a bit of a shaggy bundle at the moment. He's great fun and even my cat seems to be softening towards him now (phew).
Can't wait to see how he reacts to my Christmas tree and all that paper on Christmas morning he will be in paper heaven!!


----------



## tcheuki (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, Freya is doing just great. She has just had her first trim and is more loose waves than curls which is cute. I think christmas is going to be a paper-fest! Will try and upload a pic later.


----------

